# Ordre Mémoire Ram



## gao (6 Décembre 2006)

Je vais ajouter de la mémoire Ram sur mon PowerMac G5, je sais que je dois les mettre par paire, mais je me demandais s'il y avait un ordre :
ex: les 2x256 d'abord, puis les 2x512, etc...
où s'il l'ordre n'a aucune importance à partir du moment où elles sont par paire.
Merci.


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut. Je te propose de voir ca en direct : ici.


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour continuer, tant que tu respectes bien les paires, aucun probleme d'ordre. Ici on precise juste qu'il faut installer les modules du centre vers l'exterieur.


----------



## gao (6 Décembre 2006)

merci pour ce doc, donc c'est bien &#231;a, il faut les mettre par paire, et dans le m&#234;me ordre 1-2-3-4 sur les slots du bas et du haut, mais il n'y a pas d'ordre : l&#224; j'ai mis 256 en 1, 512 en 2 et 1G en 3 et &#231;a tourne...


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

gao a dit:


> merci pour ce doc, donc c'est bien ça, il faut les mettre par paire, et dans le même ordre 1-2-3-4 sur les slots du bas et du haut, mais il n'y a pas d'ordre : là j'ai mis 256 en 1, 512 en 2 et 1G en 3 et ça tourne...



C'est ca. Tu vois, c'est tout simple


----------

